# Got a double Saturday



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

What looks like it could be last hurrah in Southern Michigan for us we managed a double! Fun day!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

SMITTY1233 said:


> What looks like it could be last hurrah in Southern Michigan for us we managed a double!


What did your group end up with for the year? Our number is way down.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

We are way down on yotes we spent so much time on cats this winter. 5 cats 12 yotes. We will get a few more northern MI weekends I think. Snow Monday Tuesday rain or warm up wednesday thursday Friday. We only hunt weekends so weather plays hell on us.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Keep up the great work!


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Smitty,
What breed of hounds do you use..


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

short stick said:


> Hi Smitty,
> What breed of hounds do you use..


Just saw this sorry. My lead dog is 3/4 treeing walker and 1/4 plott, one pure bred treeing walker and one 1/2 walker 1/2 plott 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8pointfish (Dec 27, 2007)

What do people do with coyotes? I dont think people eat them do they? I cant imagine there is much market for dog furs these days.. Even for me they are competition for my deer, turkey and rabbit hunting but I've never gone hunting just to kill and discard an animal. So again, what do most people do with them?


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

In the words of Josey Wales.
"Buzzards gotta eat same as worms."


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

8pointfish said:


> What do people do with coyotes? I dont think people eat them do they? I cant imagine there is much market for dog furs these days.. Even for me they are competition for my deer, turkey and rabbit hunting but I've never gone hunting just to kill and discard an animal. So again, what do most people do with them?


Coyotes have been one of the hottest selling furs the last couple years. Biggest market is the trim trade. High end parkas use real fur for the ruff. That’s the trim on the hood that blocks snow or something. Most coyotes have been going to domestic manufactures lately. Western and plains coyotes bring the best money. But our Midwest coyotes still hold some value. Fur quality is all over the board on coyotes, varies greatly from 1 to another. It also is only valuable for a period when its in the best condition. Coyotes taken outside this timeframe are almost worthless.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

8pointfish said:


> What do people do with coyotes? I dont think people eat them do they? I cant imagine there is much market for dog furs these days.. Even for me they are competition for my deer, turkey and rabbit hunting but I've never gone hunting just to kill and discard an animal. So again, what do most people do with them?


----------

